# brake line "Shipping Bend"



## 1969 tempest custom s (Sep 9, 2020)

out of my mind dealing with an otherwise reputable brake part vendor.

I am trying to buy a set of front brake lines for a 68 GTO disc brake car WITH OUT power brakes.

Does anybody have any experience buying these brake lines from a vendor that does NOT put a shipping bend in them.

I need the name of a vendor..... not a lecture on why vendors put shipping bends in a brake line.

Name of a vendor


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

When I ordered mine from Ames the only one that had a shipping bend was the rear feed line to the metering block on the differential. The front brake lines did not require it


----------

